# If you wanted to add A/C to a 66 GTO...



## speedracer25f (Jul 21, 2012)

What would be easier, to scrounge all the pieces and put it original, or buy one of those $1300 add on kits.


----------



## Wyndego (Jun 5, 2012)

I have a '67 GTO and have been wondering the same thing myself. I'm thinking the new AC kit is the way to go. It is supposedly an easier install and hooks up to your old interface. Not to mention; a much less draw of power. The drawback, of course, is not like original.
I'll be subscribing to this thread to see the answers here.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

major changes are needed to add evaporator and heater box to non AC car at the firewall and pass vent panel.


----------



## porkandbeans (Jul 24, 2012)

Easier? The kit will be way easier. 
Now if the car originally had AC and was removed, it would all depend on what it left to work with and the condition.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Another thought. Going "all original" will also result in a system designed for R12 refrigerant. "Turnkey" aftermarket systems will be R134a. There are various conversion kits out there to allow you to run R13a in an R12 system, but they never cool as well because the condenser area will be "wrong" for R134a - plus if the factory system used a POV valve they're impossible to find - and the POV eliminator kits result in additional loss of cooling performance. Since you've got a 66, you're fortunate in that some companies (Vintage Air is one I think) make a "turnkey" kit for those years. An aftermarket system is going to be more compact and easier to install/fit into the car. There are things you lose though, too - for example none of the aftermarket systems I've seen provide the various "outside air" functions the factory systems do. They're in "max cool/recirculate mode" all the time.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The kit is the way to go, especially if the car never had AC. Hands down. Cleaner, cooler, simpler, lighter. And less expensive and labor intensive. If the car had AC, tough call. Bear is correct. The new "designed for" 134A systems simply work better.


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

How much hotter could I expect to get adding AC? I'm at ~210-215 atm with electric fan and 2 row aluminum radiator


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

X, The VINTAGE AIR kit is the way to go....and with a little dash alteration, and some parts you can make the dash and vents, and controls look factory. I installed the kit in my car, everything fit well....the A/C isnt charged yet, as I haven't gotten to that point yet.....Others, who use the system say it blows more, and colder air than factory. Another nice feature is there is NOTHING on the fire wall!!!!! Check out their web site! You can download installation instructions there. Eric


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

there is a new refrigerant that is a direct replacement for R12, it is better than the R134A which was the replacement till this one came along. it does not require any oil changes, good with any oil, including the old R12 mineral oil, can be used if R12 system is empty of freon, no seals or barrier hose changes, it is R426A (RS-24). R134A is being phased out for mobile AC systems. It does have to be charged as a liquid unless the system was only R12 and just emptied. It can not be added to any existing charged system. Any other refrigerant has to be removed, but the oil can stay.


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I used Vintage on my non-AC '66. 

Like Eric mentioned, you can make it look factory. I grinded out the vent holes at the sides and installed original vents. I also bought two original lap vents that bolt onto the bottom of the dash. The only original vent missing is the center vent that is above the radio. I did not want to change that whole area out to get the vent in there.


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

i bought the classic air perfect fit system for my 67 , if you look on there site its a dedicated system designed for the 64 to 67, i dont think i found that at vintage air but may be wrong, i just like that it showed pics and is described as perfect fit etc, ....i have not fitted yet as it seems a bit of a job i'm a bit nervous about messing with my car but i will get around to it, you can download the install instructions off there site to see whats involved, i have attached a pic of the system in another forum members car , i called classic air and was conceraned about how much modification was needed i have attached classic air reply, it seems to me that mods are very minor and would be almost totally reversible, buy it , fit it and let me know how it goes !


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

pontiac said:


> there is a new refrigerant that is a direct replacement for R12, it is better than the R134A which was the replacement till this one came along. it does not require any oil changes, good with any oil, including the old R12 mineral oil, can be used if R12 system is empty of freon, no seals or barrier hose changes, it is R426A (RS-24). R134A is being phased out for mobile AC systems. It does have to be charged as a liquid unless the system was only R12 and just emptied. It can not be added to any existing charged system. Any other refrigerant has to be removed, but the oil can stay.


R426A is a blend that is 93% R134A. The reason I won't use it is that it also contains butane and isopentane, both of which are flamable.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If anyone would like the Vintage Air instructions, they are downloadable on V.A.'s website...I also have a PDF file if you would like it e-mailed, PM me your address...it is too large to load here. Eric


----------

